# question for married women



## Harvard (Aug 11, 2009)

Lately when we go to the movies my wife refuses to let me buy her anything because of the money. It's 3 bucks...but she feels if she is only going to have a few sips of her soda it is a waste of my money to buy it. Knowing she is sitting there in the theatre without popcorn or soda is uncomforatble and she says I should share my soda with her. I would rather buy her , her own because like I always finish my sodas. she tells me she was not raised to waste money, its my money first off and second it is 3 bucks for a soda not 300Need feedback please!


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

She is requesting to share with you which can be very sweet and romantic. Buy a larger sized soda and popcorn so that you can share comfortably with her. You are right in mentioning that it isn't all about the money, but it can be about the intimate connection of you both reaching for something and enjoying it together.


----------



## QuitaBee (Aug 11, 2009)

I dont think she wants a romantically intimate connection via coke!! lol I think she is just very practical. She said herself she doesnt drink a whole soda so she can't bring herself to waste money (no matter how minimal) when she isnt gonna finish it. At the same time, you want your soda to yourself. I suggest that you suggest to her to get hydrated before you leave home or buy a larger soda and if she takes some sips kindly ask her to go and get the refill lol


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

or she's making a passive dig at you for buying an expensive soda.


----------



## Harvard (Aug 11, 2009)

the last two replies made me laugh. Not sure how she does it but she pees once a day...I gotta go 8 times before the nights over...then I wake up in the middle of the night and pee some more. If it is a passive dig, that would make sense too. Its not just about a soda all, it is everything that costs money cause we are very different on the money front.
I appreciate the replies, I think I am a little better positioned for this happening again :smthumbup:


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

i do that to my H all the time! lol. especially when we shop for food. i'll tell him i dont want something but when we get home i'll want to eat his. he's learned though. he buys two and says they are for him, but i can have one if i want. lol.


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

If this is the problem that brought you to this board, you're in better shape that the rest of us.


----------



## amberlynn (May 24, 2009)

this is cute, i agree you should buy a larger soda, share with her, i mean, youre married, it wont hurt nothin... but i do disagree when you said "its my money", youre married, whats yours is hers and whats hers is yours, its joint, thats how it works, at least in my marriage anyway.


----------



## Harvard (Aug 11, 2009)

more great feedback!! The getting a bigger soda won't work though cause I always purchase the largets size but asking her to refill the soda is a good idea. I am not sure if she finds the "sharing together" romantic or not but it won't heart to assume she does in this case. We have more problems than this Atholk I was just looking for advise. We certainly have our share of challenges though.


----------

